# In Memory of a True Gentleman with a Dream



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

With the family's ok, It is with sadness that I announce the passing of
Greg Katz this morning. He was taken from us far too young.

Greg had one advantage over most of us. He had a grand dream, and he
got to see it completed. We can take solace in that. He was also a well
liked and respected member of our small HO community, and a gentleman,
and a gentle person in his entire life. I am thankful for being a small
part of that life. He will be missed.

http://ns1.nwecs.org/howorld/archiv...katz/index.html
For those of you who have not seen it, there is a short movie about
Greg's dream at the link just above.

Later
SCB

The Best HO Slot News and Information
http://howorld.net
[email protected]


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

I spoke with Gregg several times about three years ago when I was planning my own custom routed track. He was a true pleasure to talk to and insisted I call him anytime with any questions. He was so willing to share! His love for our hobby was unparalleled. Seems he and I has a similar passion and or vision for our hobby - in the belief that a Slot CarTrack should not be just a Track but should be a racing experience! His passion for realism and landscaping was like a breath of fresh air to me as I too love the whole landscaping experience. I learned form Greg that there is no such thing as too much landscaping. Oh it can be over done but should be complete nonetheless. I remember laughing with him in saying our motto should be "A track is not a track until the landscaping is complete"! 
My son and I are planning a trip to California in late January and I was so looking forward to visiting with Greg - it is so - so sad to think such a True Pioneer to our hobby has been taken from us at such a young age. Hopefully the family will be able to - somehow keep Greg's Dream open to we the true lovers of the hobby. In their time of grief I just wish I could help in some way - my thoughts and prayers will be with them.
Ted Gowder


----------

